# A Visit To The Local Log Dump



## HomeBody (Jul 19, 2016)

It was so hot today, only a Texas leprechaun could appreciate it. Didn't feel like working outside so I cruised out to the log dump to see what was there. Didn't take the trailer or saw. Just snooping.





These are most all maple, both hard and soft. A few ash on the far left. I looked at every log to see if any were curly. Not a one had any curl. I know what to look for after seeing David @gvwp post a pic of a nicely curled maple seen at his log dump. Having the bark skinned off seems to be the key to seeing it easily. I want a curly hard maple log for gunstocks. Nothing else will do.






Another big ash bites the dust to the borers. I'd take some ash home and mill it but I have several healthy ash trees at home I don't want to contaminate them. Judging from this log dump the ashes and maples had a bad year. With the borers decimating the ash trees we are seeing what our grandfathers witnessed happen to the chestnuts. Pretty sad.






This is a chestnut oak or swamp chestnut oak that looked interesting but I moved on. Healthy tree and nice log. Good firewood for someone.






This looks like a little cherry log to me. About 10" X 4'.






I'm not sure about this one but I think it's ash. Possibly elm? There are lots of big ash trees rolling in here all the time because of the bugs.






This is a decent sized walnut crotch but it's blocked in by so many other logs I can't get to it. I've got my eye on it and will hopefully catch it when they rearrange the place. Not a bad place to go on a hot day. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## gvwp (Jul 19, 2016)

Its amazing what people throw away. Lots of nice Maple there. The next to last pic looks like a Chinese Elm. Darker wood and can be beautiful. Come on over Gary. I have lots of curly hard Maple currently. Both log and lumber. You are not too terribly far away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 19, 2016)

@HomeBody 
I wish they had a log dump like that around here and I am also glad they don't . I would never get anything thing else done but "going to check on the log dump"
I would probably have to move the mill to the log dump, put up multiple buildings for lumber storage etc, oh yeah I would also have to have one of those tiny homes at the log dump so that I could monitor the site to keep others from taking my free wood.
Thanks for sharing those great pictures of a really fun place to visit.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 19, 2016)

I need to find a log dump....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Jul 19, 2016)

Dammit this is about the 4th time I have checked out this log dump and it is several states away . I have stop it. Where is that "back to the top of the page button"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 19, 2016)

I don't even have a sawmill, and I get excited about log dumps! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MKTacop (Jul 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I need to find a log dump....



Check your bathroom.......

BTW, I like your new avatar!

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2016)

MKTacop said:


> Check your bathroom.......
> 
> BTW, I like your new avatar!



Boba Fett is one of my faves!
Thanks!!


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 3, 2016)

Cruised out to the log dump yesterday. Not much new. Just this huge elm. Not sure what flavor of elm but it certainly is a whopper. Gary

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 3, 2016)

I'd mill that. Elm is beautiful. It's easy to mill and to dry, it dries quickly with little movement in my experiences with it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Aug 3, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd mill that. Elm is beautiful. It's easy to mill and to dry, it dries quickly with little movement in my experiences with it.



I'm with Greg on that. If it was laying around for the taking around here I'd go get it and saw it up. Nice log.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gvwp (Aug 3, 2016)

Thats a Chinese Elm. Nice log. Just watch out for metal in the yard trees.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 3, 2016)

I saw some pine trees at our dump today.


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'd mill that. Elm is beautiful. It's easy to mill and to dry, it dries quickly with little movement in my experiences with it.



I don't have the means to bring it home and it wouldn't fit on my little mill anyway. I agree though, it's a nice clean looking log. Maybe the Chinese would buy it back. Gary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 4, 2016)

Back to the log dump yesterday. I got the walnut crotch I had been eyeing. 24" at the bottom, but only 28" long. There was also a huge osage log. One of the nicer ones I've seen. About 30"at the base. Just right for David @gvwp. I put his name on it. Saved just for you David! I wonder what that log weighs? I took a smaller log from the same tree. 15" X 5'. Just right for my equip. Gary

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ClintW (Oct 4, 2016)

Why not grab the osage crotch? Are they no good?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2016)

That log dump is a great little honey hole for you guys, I have yet to find a place like that for logs here. In my area most logs get cut up for firewood. The tree cutters know the value of firewood so they either process it themselves or sell the logs to firewood processors. Every once in awhile I find a new tree cutter that is happy to give the logs away, most times the problem with the little guys is moving the log as they don't have the equipment. I can chainsaw mill it where it lies but timing is usually the issue. Very cool that you guys have a place like that.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 4, 2016)

WOW WOW WOW Osage logs!? Elm Logs? Walnut Crotches?! I'm beside myself... I probably wont get a thing done now, cause I'll be scouring google earth for evidence of local log dumps


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 4, 2016)

ClintW said:


> Why not grab the osage crotch? Are they no good?



Good question. I wanted the crotch, but my metal detector said let it be. Virtually all of the trees at this dump are yard trees so metal is common. I didn't use the detector on the walnut crotch. I should have. I went to mill it this morning and checked it. Ding ding ding. Rats! I'll have to get rid of that one. Luckily, I know a log dump that will take it. Gary

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 4, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> WOW WOW WOW Osage logs!? Elm Logs? Walnut Crotches?! I'm beside myself... I probably wont get a thing done now, cause I'll be scouring google earth for evidence of local log dumps



Tell me it's true. IL has something better than CA? I'm sure your local tree service knows where the log dumps are. At our dump, the commercial tree services have to pay $300 a yr. to dump. Free for homeowners. Free for guys with mills too. Gary


----------



## gvwp (Oct 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Back to the log dump yesterday. I got the walnut crotch I had been eyeing. 24" at the bottom, but only 28" long. There was also a huge osage log. One of the nicer ones I've seen. About 30"at the base. Just right for David @gvwp. I put his name on it. Saved just for you David! I wonder what that log weighs? I took a smaller log from the same tree. 15" X 5'. Just right for my equip. Gary
> 
> Oh thank you Gary. Would be nice to have ANY Osage come in or a place I could go get some. Its been scarce again this summer. Not a single log has came in other than from people who want them sawn for themselves. Firewood seems to be too common around here. Everybody and their brother are selling it now that we have a processor. $50 a rick. Was the same price 25 years ago. People around here don't understand the prices of everything else has gone up up up. As close as Indy its $80 to $100 per rick.


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 4, 2016)

HomeBody said:


> Tell me it's true. IL has something better than CA? I'm sure your local tree service knows where the log dumps are. At our dump, the commercial tree services have to pay $300 a yr. to dump. Free for homeowners. Free for guys with mills too. Gary


Problem is, the biggest local commercial tree service is ALSO the biggest local firewood retailer ... genius really... they also mill slabs when they come across a nice eucalyptus, black acacia or other interesting large tree. 

I should call the tree services and ask what they do with the trees. Good idea, thanks


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> Problem is, the biggest local commercial tree service is ALSO the biggest local firewood retailer ... genius really... they also mill slabs when they come across a nice eucalyptus, black acacia or other interesting large tree.
> 
> I should call the tree services and ask what they do with the trees. Good idea, thanks


I used to have a tree cutter that would dump them right in my driveway for me. I never new when, just come home and there would be a load of logs.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I used to have a tree cutter that would dump them right in my driveway for me. I never new when, just come home and there would be a load of logs.


wtf man... if I wasn't jealous enough already of you guys...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gvwp (Oct 4, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> I used to have a tree cutter that would dump them right in my driveway for me. I never new when, just come home and there would be a load of logs.



I get that at the sawmill. Problem is its usually full of a bunch of brush or trash and not very good logs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 4, 2016)

gvwp said:


> I get that at the sawmill. Problem is its usually full of a bunch of brush or trash and not very good logs.


I was fortunate, he didn't bring me the trash, his chipper would take an 18" log so I got the really big logs. Funny thing is that was about 25+ years ago and I was running a landscape business of my own, It was all for firewood and just another source of income for me. I wasn't milling wood back then, man the logs I cut and split for firewood, wish I had them today. I had a chainsaw with a 36" bar on it and I would still have to walk around to the other side of the log to finish the cut.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 5, 2016)

Dude. I gotta get over there... Maybe one day i'll move out that way, or possibly up north towards Oregon or Washington. I have sawmill dreams man... I wake up in a cold sweat some nights, screaming "woodmizer!'.

I'm saving some small mulberry logs to mill when I get a sawmill setup going. It's only about 7-8" diameter x 7 ft (and one 4 ft), so a chainsaw mill would reduce the lumber by about 30% probably. I've considered using a handsaw, and it would be milled by now If I did. If I had a truck, I'd drive it out to Vegas and have @vegas urban lumber mill it up. It's completely dry. Its super old and hard. It's my favorite wood. I like wood. I'll stop rambling now since my sentence structure has devolved into that of a 1st grader.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 5, 2016)

bring them on, any time you want. my brother has found an exceptional variety of hardwood logs free for the taking all over the midwest and south. like they can't even give the stuff away. so every time he goes to Tennessee he comes back loaded with walnut, butternut, eastern red cedar, persimmon as in a last logging post i told put up, several other types as well. it is amazing what brings huge money out west, that is considered virtually rubbish in the mid west and south east

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## HomeBody (Oct 6, 2016)

Here's the osage log. I know it's milling and not logging, but I just posted the logging part a couple of days ago. I made a cant. I found out why the call them cants. Because you can't lift them. This one came out 9" X 7" x 5'. I have no plans for it and it's stored away in the barn. Gary

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 6, 2016)

Man that's a nice chunk of osage!


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 6, 2016)

That is the most beautiful hunk of wood I have ever seen. I would snuggle up with that baby in my bed, and if my gf got jealous she can couch it

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gvwp (Oct 6, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> That is the most beautiful hunk of wood I have ever seen. I would snuggle up with that baby in my bed, and if my gf got jealous she can couch it



Now thats wood worker commitment!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

